# [Toronto, ON] Proposal for Feb. Mini Con



## Dr. E_Rock (Dec 1, 2007)

ICE-O-HEDRON MIDWINTER MINI-CON
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
February 16 (and possibly 17th, time permitting)
Place: TBA (downtown Toronto)


Mission: Run a small-scale convention that is friendly to new and young games, appeals to a broad spectrum of RPG fans, and introduces fans to some of the newer games available.  I would like to have a lot of the first sessions dedicated to the spine of our hobby -- the many games derived from TSR's Dungeons and Dragons.  I would like the second session to be run on a "Games on Demand" basis: Table co-ordinators moderate a gaming marketplace: show up with your game, get 4 people with Games-on-Demand tickets to sit down and play with you and you get one of our nice tables.

I am serious about the need for popular appeal.  I need to find 4 GMs to run broad appeal RPGs in the first session.  Once the core four have stepped forward, we go online and solicit sign ups.  Once each of those GMs have at least 4 players, then we can discuss possible venues, rates, etc.  

Once we could guarantee that there would be a decent representation of the most popular RPG on the planet, we could branch out to any game anyone might wish to run.  If response is good we could even branch out to a second day.  But let's start small first.

Possible Games for the Core 4
> There would be d20, True 20, Ryan's E6 mod., Star Wars, Mutants and
> Masterminds, Spycraft, Key 20, D&D, AD&D, Basic D&D, Chainmail, Iron
> Gauntlets -- whatever.

Possible Games for Games-on-Demand
> Burning Wheel, Burning Empires, Inspectres,
> Spirit of the Century, Capes, Galactic, Shab-al-Hiri Roach

First Session -- 10:00 AM to 2:30 PM (includes a mid-game break)
Long Break -- 2:30 PM to 3:30 PM
Second Session -- 3:30 PM to 8:00 PM

Late Sessions and Sunday Sessions are all possible.

If you have any ideas, feelings, proposals, hell-yahs, hell-nos, please contact me:

Erik Weissengruber
epweissengruber@hotmail.com


----------



## Dr. E_Rock (Dec 18, 2007)

*"Ice-o-hedron" market research*

I have a poll up with various pricing/room/and attendance projections.

Which combination do YOU feel most likely to result in a: a) fun gaming atmosphere; b) financial break-even.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/indierpgtoronto/polls


----------

